# "Refuge" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 25, 2016)

It is perfectly fitting that the poet who trailblazed the way for our first blind poll secures the much deserved win for same. Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate *Phil Istine *for his winning entry, *Panic Room*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, as well as a one month gratis FoWF subscription, Phil has the coveted honor of selecting our next prompt.


For those who may be wondering, the blind poll will remain a permanent fixture henceforth. Our sincere thanks to Phil once again for getting the ball rolling.



Abundant kudos for a truly deserved win, Phil. Your piece is perfectly balanced in both content and form, and is heartbreakingly moving. Well done, love!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2016)

Congratulations Phil... Your poem was chilling, and all that trauma viewed through the eyes of a terrified child... was heartbreaking.. Sublime work... Thank you..


----------



## Darkkin (Feb 25, 2016)

Kudos, Phil.  You had my vote!


----------



## aj47 (Feb 25, 2016)

Mine, too!  Well done!


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 25, 2016)

good job phil- congrats


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 25, 2016)

Congratulations, Phil. I thought the same thing - fitting, and well-deserved. I am pleased to see everyone received at least a vote. I would like to see this practiced again for the future competitions. Great job, everyone. This was tough, but you all delivered well.


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you all.  I had a gut feeling that I achieved a decent balance with this poem, but I didn't expect it to receive the most votes.
Evoking feelings can be a tricky one. When writing scenes from my own life, it tends to be powerfully charged - but it's not so easy to know if I am facilitating similar feelings within a reader.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 25, 2016)

Super happy for you! You definitely deserved this win! Congratulations! ^_^


----------



## escorial (Feb 25, 2016)

Well done


----------



## Gumby (Feb 26, 2016)

Congratulations, Phil! Well done.


----------



## PiP (Feb 26, 2016)

Congratulations, Phil! A well deserved win


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 26, 2016)

You expressed some deep emotions perfectly in your poem, Phil. A well deserved win. Congratulations.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 26, 2016)

Great poem, Phil.  Tough competition, I noticed all the poems got a vote - I don't think this always happens.

Tony


----------



## Nellie (Feb 26, 2016)

Well done, Phil! Congratulations.


----------



## Glyax (Feb 26, 2016)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## ned (Feb 27, 2016)

.
salutations
Ned


----------



## inkwellness (Mar 1, 2016)

Great job Phil!!!


----------

